# Whether to Buy a P226 LR or 9MM



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

I am planning to buy a P226 either a 22LR along with a 9MM conversion kit or a 9MM along with a 22LR conversion kit.

I will be shooting mostly 22's but occasionally will shoot 9MM.

Now the issue is that Buying a 22LR with a 9MM conversion kit is cheaper buy 200-300$ when compared to buying a 9MM with a 22LR conversion kit.

Question: 
1. Is there a issue buying a P226 22LR with a 9MM conversion kit? Some people have said to buy the 9MM since the body of the 22LR might not take it after a while?
2. Is there any pro's or con's between the 2 ? or it is the same whether you buy the 22 or 9MM?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you are only going to shoot 9mm occasionally then go with the .22 and conversion kit and use the money to buy ammo....JJ


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

someone had indicated that if I buy the 22 and covert it to a 9MM, I would put too much stress on the body since it was made for a 22LR. Do not beleive that much, I would expect both bodies to be build the same way. What do you think?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Go with what Sig says, not hearsay from some guy.



> *The SIG SAUER® Classic .22's are built on the same frame as their centerfire counterparts.* All Classic .22's feature the same SIG SAUER Four-Point safety system which employs a decocking lever, a patented automatic firing pin safety block, a safety intercept notch, and a trigger bar disconnector... and so forth.





> Be sure to check out the new SIG SAUER X-CHANGE Kit™ is the perfect accessory for your SIG SAUER Classic .22 rimfire pistols. Now shooters can add SIG SAUER centerfire performance with just the change out of the slide assembly, barrel, recoil system, and magazine to any of the standard production pistol calibers; 9mm, .40 S&W, and .357SIG. Exchanging components does not alter the reliability or accuracy of either assembly.


http://www.sigsauer.com/CatalogProductDetails/p226-classic-22.aspx

Looks to me like you're GTG.

If your interested:
Have you checked out the CZ 75 series and the Kadet Kit? Great setup & it might save you some coin if that's a big factor.


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

That was my original gun I wanted but a CZ 22 and conversion kit would cost me about ~1500$


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

As a matter of personal preference I prefer steel frames, so my 226 is stainless. I got it a few years ago in 9mm. A few years ago I got the .22 conversion when they came out. Recently I got the slide/barrel conversion to .357 SIG and a .40 S&W barrel so I can now shoot .22, 9mm, .357 SIG and .40 S&W on the same frame. I also have an old CZ-75 for which I got a .22 Kadet conversion. I like the Kadet better than the SIG .22, but the 9mms are very similar and I do like the .357 SIG. Anyway, I have discovered new and wonderful ways to spend money and have fun.


----------



## Mattio41 (Mar 12, 2012)

My first post here, but an interesting question, because I am in the process of looking to buy my first 9mm. This will be a memorial gun for me, so i was looking to get something a little special. Interesting thought to go with the 226, because of all the conversion kits you can get. Anybody else have any experience with the conversion kits...


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

avrionis said:


> That was my original gun I wanted but a CZ 22 and conversion kit would cost me about ~1500$


I just priced it out on CZ-USA's website:
CZ-75B: $569
Kadet .22 Conversion: $391
Total: $960

SIG 226: $993
.22 Conversion: $285
Total: $1278

SIG 226 in .22 caliber: $626
Xchange kit in 9mm, .357 SIG or .40 S&W: $356
Total: $982

It looks like you can save more than a few bucks by buying the SIG .22 and the centerfire conversion, rather than the other way around unless I missed something.

Your call


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

In canada, the CZ conversion is about $650 along with the 9mm which is about $700...for about 1350$

In canada, the sig226 9MM with conversion will take you about ~1300, but the other way around, it is about ~1000 buying the 22 and getting a 9MM conversion.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

In the United States, you can buy the .22 conversion with little hassle. Can you buy the 9mm CZ-75 in Canada and order the .22 conversion directly from the states? Is that legal? I don’t know what the current exchange rate is.


----------



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

It looks like almost of the online shop's do not ship to canada. I am guessing the hassle to cross the border with a weapon related item. Canada is pretty tough, it takes about 4months to get your licenses which includes filling in 3 types of forms (you can only fill one form at a time when you pass certain phases.)


----------

